# I feel so bad for my mom - yes, fashion related.



## Glow (Jun 29, 2006)

I got my marks today and i got above 65% in everything but calm, figures i have the english teacher for the am slot who marks hard.
anyways. mom went to Trend and got me a "chanel" purse way back in feb and didn't tell me.

She spent $300 on it CAD, When she gave it to me and after looking at the zippers, the tags and the bottom print I told her it was a fake she looked crushed. She had a bitch fight with the managers and we got $375 in trend gift certificates 

to make up for it she's going to let me cash the refund cheque that CBE gives us at the end of the school year and use it for MAC


----------



## Bexx (Jun 30, 2006)

Awe (hugs to your MOmmy)


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 30, 2006)

awww, your mom rules.
that sounds like something my mom would do.
I would be crushed if that happened to me :|


----------



## quandolak (Jun 30, 2006)

...........


----------



## DropDeadDarling (Jul 1, 2006)

Whoah...you're totally on JB, haha. I forgot your screen-name on there, though...


----------

